# Sonozine Spring 2016 , OUT NOW!



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 24, 2014)

Sonozine is a quarterly magazine on boutique sampling and media composing with tutorials, 
news and reviews. 









Sonozine is available in pdf format or for the iOs newsstand from

http://www.sonozine.net


----------



## The Darris (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

This looks awesome. I look forward to reading each installment. Thanks Sono!!


----------



## jcs88 (Jul 24, 2014)

Cool! Will be a fun read on the tube. Thanks!


----------



## njO (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

Very nice! This will go down well with a cup of coffee or two. :D 

Nils Johan


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

Looks really good. Haven't read it in detail yet, but there's a nice breadth of content there that isn't just about yelling "BUY OUR STUFF!" which I think is a trap that could be easily fallen into.

Will enjoy this series. Well done.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

Just finished the read. It is a very tasteful and information packed first issue. I think this 'zine' will be a great connection for those who don't know about the sampling world. This give us all a better understanding of the process and the energy it takes to produce a product from conception to birth (so to speak). Likewise, the interview and article about the Predators score were awesome. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## benmrx (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

Looks like a good read. One question from someone that can never seem to grasp basic things in iOS. How do you 'skip' to a specific page? Do I have to swipe 20 times to get to page 20 so I can read read the score review? Honest question!!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

Thanks for this. An enjoyable and informative read... hope to see this continue on a regular basis.

My only gripe was with the slanted/diagonal text blocks (Mark Isham interview) + for some reason the font looks garbled when the document is viewed at 100% (screen resolution 1600x900) - had to zoom to 150% for it to be legible.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*



> Looks really good. Haven't read it in detail yet, but there's a nice breadth of content there that isn't just about yelling "BUY OUR STUFF!" which I think is a trap that could be easily fallen into.
> 
> Will enjoy this series. Well done.



+1


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. There will be a new issue every season. 

Any teething troubles will be fixed ready for the next issue


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 24, 2014)

A great idea....!


----------



## Vovique (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

Already read A-to-Z, enjoyed the pretty paper magazine feeling. Thanks SK! And isn't it summer sale time yet? :roll:


----------



## Florian_W (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

Very good idea! I always wanted to experiment with sampling and kontakt instruments. So, that could give a nice insight and inspiration.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic launches Sonozine*

Issue 2 of Sonozine is now available from http://www.sonokinetic.net/sonozine/ 

There is a slight delay in the iOS version so it will appear in the coming days


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Sonozine Issue 3 now available. Special Christmas edition featuring Hans Zimmer!*

Sonozine #3 Edition now available. In this very special Sci-Fi themed edition; -an interview with Hans Zimmer, -Q&A with Ivan Torrent, -Sonokinetic looking into the future and talking about what’s next in 2015, -A third instalment of Kontakt Scripting, -Reuben Cornell with a tutorial on how to write a Hybrid Orchestral track, -Production Music Libraries editorial by Marie-Anne Fischer, and many more enjoyable articles. Sonozine is available through the iOS newsstand and at http://www.sonozine.net/ for FREE!


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 18, 2014)

Could you reveal a little about the African release for next year? Very interested in that. Voices, percussion, phrazes?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 18, 2014)

Guido Negraszus @ Thu Dec 18 said:


> Could you reveal a little about the African release for next year? Very interested in that. Voices, percussion, phrazes?



We will save that information until the New Year following the release of Capriccio, which is packed full of new goodies :D


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Dec 19, 2014)

Sonokinetic BV @ 19th December 2014 said:


> Guido Negraszus @ Thu Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you reveal a little about the African release for next year? Very interested in that. Voices, percussion, phrazes?
> ...



Understood! I only need to know the release day, the price & the complete patch list.


----------



## Blakus (Dec 19, 2014)

I have to say to the Sonokinetic guys, you do a fantastic job with Sonozine! A very well put together magazine! Thank you :D


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Sonozine Issue 4 now available. Spring Edition*

Media composers Trade magazine 'Sonozine' #4 now available on http://www.sonokinetic.net/sonozine and on your iOS device (iPad & iPhone); Features: NAMM 2015: Best in show, Russ Landau Q&A,Specials: Session singer insights, Title design in film and TV, Top 3 title tracks,Tutorial: Track techniques: Adding sampled vocals to orchestral tracks. Have a good one


----------



## Pschelfh (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Sonozine Issue 4 now available. Spring Edition*

Very informative, thank you!

Peter.


----------



## playz123 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Sonozine Issue 4 now available. Spring Edition*

Thank you very much; great read as always.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: Sonozine Issue 5 now available.*

"Sonozine Summer 2015" now available; featuring an exclusive interview with Thomas Newman, tutorials and media composer business insights. Grab your version for FREE here http://www.sonokinetic.net/sonozine/ 

or in the iOS newsstand 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sonozine/id895106579?ls=1&mt=8 (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sonozin ... ?ls=1&amp;mt=8)


----------



## lowdown (Jun 1, 2015)

Tickety boo...
and thank you very much.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, once again, thank you Sonokinetic. I read these issues 'cover to cover' and have found many articles to be of great interest. Especially enjoyed the earlier interview with HZ.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jun 2, 2015)

Glad you re enjoying it


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 1, 2015)

Issue 6 of Sonozine is now available, featuring an interview with Tyler Bates, reviews and tutorials. Enjoy this read! Available as free pdf download and on iOS

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sonozine/


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 18, 2016)

Sonozine Spring 2016 , OUT NOW!. With an awesome Interview with Johan Söderqvist, reviews and tutorials. Go grab your edition here for free, or subscribe to the free iOS Sonozine app.

https://www.sonokinetic.net/sonozine/


----------

